
WrkRiot's marketing loss is ParkHub's gain - mgkimsal
http://www.dallasnews.com/business/technology/2016/11/24/exposing-silicon-valley-scam-viral-post-penny-kim-finds-new-startup-home-dallas
======
mgkimsal
There was some discussion about this original story a few weeks back - Penny
Kim's "I Got Scammed By A Silicon Valley Startup" post on medium generated a
lot of discussion.

Interesting to read the followup. Many people counsel that posting stories
like this may get you blackballed - "you'll never work again in this industry"
\- that sort of stuff. In reality, it seems like, handled civilly, it can work
well for you.

